# New to the area



## Leftoversalmon (Aug 24, 2009)

First off hello everyone.

I have recently moved to Fargo and have just picked up bow fishing. The problem is that I am in an unfamiliar area and I don't know any spots to shoot some fish. I don't own a boat so I would usually shoot off a bridge that runs over a river (James/Elm). I have seen the rivers that run near Fargo and none of them are suitable for bow fishing. So I am curious as to where I could shoot a decent amount of fish (small or big just want to shoot) while standing on ground / bridge.

Places within one-two hour's driving time would be ideal. I appreciated the help. PM me or post here&#8230; Thanks


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Detroit lakes area, East of Fargo about 40-45 miles has some good shooting; theres a few guys on here from that area that may help you out; but you would need a MN fishing license


----------



## Leftoversalmon (Aug 24, 2009)

I can see that everyone is pretty tight lipped around here. Which is understandable... Im going to try some areas this weekend so we will see how it goes. Its pretty late in the year but hopefully I get some shooting in.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

dont plan on much shore shooting until late december


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Leftoversalmon said:


> I can see that everyone is pretty tight lipped around here. Which is understandable... Im going to try some areas this weekend so we will see how it goes. Its pretty late in the year but hopefully I get some shooting in.


I guess fall shooting out of a boat is just as good as spring but fishing is out of my mind until Ice hits; that is why there is not much activity on this topic because everyone has their minds set on hunting now :wink:


----------

